Tell HN: My 9YO son said: “Dad! Stop reading Hacker News” - hguhghuff
======
AnimalMuppet
Does he mean "stop reading HN", or "stop reading HN _to me_ "?

If he means "stop reading it to me", yeah, I'm with him. Having someone
consistently reading stuff to you that they see on the internet (not just HN)
gets old, especially if it's stuff that you're not as interested in as they
are.

If he means "stop reading it", though... one of my biggest regrets from those
days is how often I was too busy doing stuff I wanted to do to be available
for my kids. I regret how often I chose to do something else rather than give
them love.

Make sure you love your kids more than you love HN. Make sure that they _know_
that you love them more than you love HN. If that puts a crimp in your reading
HN, so be it. Love them anyway.

------
chmaynard
Dad, drop your hands and back away from the computer. Nobody has to get hurt.

------
japhyr
My son is 7, and he's been saying that for about 4 years now. :)

It's become a bad dad joke. He'll ask me to look up some origami, and I'll go
to HN. But seriously, he's gotten used to me sharing really interesting
articles and conversations from HN. I think he'll start to enjoy it himself
sometime in the next ~5 years.

~~~
saluki
Speaking of dad jokes.

When my son searches using siri/voice and I'm in the room/car I yell out
PRINCESS at the end of all his searches.

------
ddorian43
He told you to think about Donald Trump, transgenders, or suffering in Syria ,
right ?

------
atonse
Ahhh the warm embrace of the orange band on top.

------
tmaly
Spend as much time with your kids as you can while they are still young. They
grow up fast.

------
curuinor
Well, why don't you?

------
iampoul
Of course he did. :)

